# FAC - Aug '10



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

This is the Fiber Arts Chat (FAC) thread. This is where we come to chat about all sorts of things and not all of them are fiber related. This is a great place for any new people or those who have been reading and not posting to take the time to post an introduction. We love all the new people. If you have any questions please feel free to ask it. No question is stupid, I can assure you that we have all been there. So touch base with us and let us know what you are up to.

Well the summer is almost over. I'm sitting at work with no a/c in the building and it's well over 80* We are under construction and the a/c was turned off a few weeks ago. It wasn't so bad when it was cooler but this is unbearable. Fans just don't cut it when you have a huge building, all the doors and windows that can be opened are open. It's as hot outside as it is inside. If you have a fan on you and you don't move it isn't so bad but try working in this :grumble: Not much fibering going on here. The work schedule is way too crazy for that.

I hope everyone else is keeping cool!


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Wow! August! How did that happen?? Does time go faster as you get older or what?

Marchie, don't know how your making it without a/c. I would melt.
We hit 99 yesterday, and today it says 101. Feels like an oven out there. I don't know why my sheep aren't melting.

I have some black shetland on the wheel right now, and I am very happy to report, it is looking like REAL yarn!!!!!!! :happy: Go Me!
Several projects on the needles (who can have just one?) An afghan, finishing a baby hat, still wanting to do socks, but haven't yet, I just did 2 dishcloths. I am really really liking knitted dishcloths and hand towels. real well.
I think I will do a bunch up (out of peaches and cream yarn) and have them for Christmas gifts. It will be all homemade this year, as we lost about $1000 monthly income. I am trying to make it up, but it isn't easy. My son will delay college a year, so he can buy/pay off a car and pretty much put himself through school I HATE that I cannot help him, but I just can't see how now. :awh: 

I also need tips on spinning/knitting dog hair. Yep. The attack dog's hair. My daughter had been brushing her and keeping a bag of the hair, and asked for a special 'keepsake' knitted up. I am thinking a little sheep would be nice (lol! justice! knit the sheep attacker into a little lamb...lol! I know - I have a weird sense of humor) Do I need to put wool with it? I did a little test twist and it just really didn't seem to hold together. I think I have some white shetland that might spin up with the beige dog hair. 

ok, well, my goats have escaped - yet again. So I need to go call them. Don't they know it is just too dang hot for this? I bet they are in the creek cooling off......


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Depending on how long the hair is MamaJ you won't necessarily have to add wool. Do NOT wash it first, if it is a short staple lots of twist and an inch worm type method of spinning it. Maybe you could ply it with wool to intertwine the sheep and the dog forever (Of course you would have to use the wool from the sheep that the dog did in). No real tricks to know. Dog hair doesn't have the springiness, give of wool so it will just sort of hang there (drape).

MamaJ I think the hottest we have gotten yo here was several years back, maybe 8? It got up to about 105 and it hung there in that area for about a week. I remember sitting on my sofa in my underwear in the dark, I don't have a/c in my house. Work was miserable, my head has been pounding all day. I'm on limited duty right now due to me throwing my back out, so I wasn't even doing any real work and I was miserable.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

I like the plying idea! It will be interesting yarn, the sheep was black, the dog sorta a light beige color. I have not washed it yet, so I will hold off on that. I guess you could say the "staple" is about 1-2" This was all combed out, so no real guard hairs in there.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Sounds good! Make sure you take pictures.


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

A couple years ago one of my fiber buddies came by to card up some dog fur for a Dog Rescue Fundraiser. She was cranking away and we kept getting wifts of stink, we thought that it must be one of my dogs or something. Well, the stink kept getting stronger and stronger, she discovered it was the dog fur she was carding. So much for that idea ~lol~

Yesterday we went over the mountains to check out a Fiber store (I'd hoped she made it through the Winter) and do some shooting out in the High Desert. Well the store was closed, no Fiber for me, good thing I left my drop spindle home. I did see a lot of fiber on the 'hoof' though, Llamas and Alpacas are very popular in the Sister's and Bend area.

I'm still working on the 90 lbs. of free wool, I'll never get the stuff washed but I have to since reading that greasy wool in a bag is just as dangerous as a bag full of oily rags, it just would be cool if I burned down the paint booth and barn.
I just finished some fingerless mitts for my husband, so now I can get back to knitting more socks....for ME! ~lol~

Off to change the fiber wash water...


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I know it is silly, but I still cannot get over the ick factor of doghair yarn. 
It just creeps me out. LOL. 

I am here to whine about the heat.  
I guess its the triple digits, getting to me. I was doing okay just sitting around quietly with those mid 90*s, 
but this week has me filled with dread at pulling on my rubberboots and getting into my car to go to work in a low ceilinged barn with 16 hot cows at any given time in there too. 
FANS will only do so much. The poor black cows just stand around with their tongues out and pant like dogs. 
I spray us all with the hose, which helps a little. 

The weeds in the garden are loving it though. 
I am dealing with bagworms on my trees too. I never knew about them until I moved here. Yuck.
The hot weather crops are doing really well, finally. There are lots of tomatoes and chiles out there. 
I wish I had some enthusiasm for turning on the canner...

Here's hoping the heatwave breaks before too long!


----------



## PollySC (Jan 17, 2006)

gam, I can't believe you're hotter than South Carolina, but you are and you and your critters have my sympathy. We have a stray bull appearing now and then on our little farm and it's scaring the heck out of me. How do you gently persuade a bovine to go somewhere else? I miss my Dad -- he was a dairy scientist and always had an answer to an odd question about critters.

My akitas blew their coats a month ago and I was tempted to try and spin it but I didn't -- maybe next year.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

A stray bull? It would be a good idea to call around and try to locate his owner, that is what I would do.

The feedstores are a good place to start, and any neighbors who run cattle. Just running him off wont really solve the problem and someone could get hurt. 

Does he have an eartag? Try to get the color of it & # off it, that will help get him back home.


I would take to carrying a nice stick at all times and always have an escape route planned,
never getting in a situation where he could corner me, or where I would be w/o cover.

Good luck and be careful.


----------



## PollySC (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks. Actually, we know who owns it -- they moved here from the city and just open their gates so their animals can "graze". A long, weird story -- I think a local cattle farmer is trying to catch the thing so hopefully it'll be somewhere safe soon. I can't stand irresponsible people, but that's a long story too. What the world needs is more fiber-y people!

ETA: My akitas are pretty good at turning the bull around and sending him on his way, so they're my pals when I'm doing chores.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Okay, it sounds like you have it covered. I wont worry about you then. 
People who turn their cattle loose 'to graze' shouldn't have those animals for very long.


----------



## Mrs. Jo (Jun 5, 2007)

The heat is difficult. It does seem to make it hard to do a lot with the wool. I haven't canned a thing this year, so I need to start thinking about that. We were supposed to go on vacation this week to see my mom and dad but I had to go hurt myself so we have had to put it off. I fell on my tail bone and it is really not funny! (Ouch!) I had to go to the hospital and ask for an exray (I had time to think about how wonderful modern medical care was and how great it is that we have hospitals to turn to,) and we all picked up a bug while there. So now we are all sick, too. But this too shall pass, and I'm sure we will get out to visit my folks at some point. Counting my blessings here. 
Oh, my friend gave me a really interesting book called, "Letters from the Attic" by Sally Anne Dare. It's a compilation of letters from a lady who lived here in the Elk River area around the early 1900's. I'm loving it right now. It is so interesting to hear a persons thoughts from way back when. She talks about the "wild" town of Duluth MN, and how Dayton is such a rough town because they have a bowling alley and they can drink beer there! She talk about having to cross the Mississippi on the ice in the winter to get to school and being in terror that the ice would not be safe (she did fall in once.) WIHH you might like this book, if you haven't seen it before.


----------



## luvzmybabz (Sep 8, 2008)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> the heat -Yuck. I even turned on the ac yesterday. Everyone up here goes to Duluth or Grand Marias to get away from it when it gets like this. We have Canadian air expected to arrive on Friday with highs in the 70ÂºFs again - :nanner: so I think I'll be okay until then.


That is just wrong it hit 106 here today I went outside to hang some fleece to dry and I was sweating in less then 4 minutes.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Stray bull? Turned loose to graze?! Hmmm...guess all fools aren't dead yet...

:grumble:

It's warm here, too, though not triple digits. I have an art show this Saturday, but it's too hot to weave in my "studio" (studio = converted chicken house).

Tomorrow I'll be busy with elections. Vote early, and vote often. Just kidding...


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Miserable up here in the northwoods too! I'm working in no a/c and this week is just brutal. Yea, I'm whining  At least my house is old and surrounded by wonderful trees that shade it.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

I got in my truck this afternoon to pickup DS from work, it was 4:30. My thermometer thingy on the truck mirror said 110. When I got to the end of the driveway (1/4 mile) it had cooled down. It was 106. 
I am just SO thankful that it waited until August to hit the 100's. I have seen some summers when it was over 100 in May and June (recently too!) 
So, I am staying in with the A/C running full tilt. I will ponder the electric bill later.

Not much going on other than staying cool and trying to finish up some work. I am aching to do other stuff. Sometimes working at home is a pain. I have a bag of fleece sitting by my desk...it keeps whispering to me.... 'wash me, spin me, love me' *sigh* Then the afghan calls from across the room to be knitted...and patterns beckon from the internet....(I printed 3 or 4 just yesterday) :huh:
Dang! I gotta finish up those jobs so I can PLAY!


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Oh ummm so all of you melting in the heat don't wanna hear that by nightfall up where I live we close the windows so as not to be too cold, eh? 

It's warm in the daytime definitely - but always cools down at night. One of the things I love about living here. 

I have a bunch of fibre things happening - spun up the last of the lovely Ashford silk/merino top I was given, have a little skein that I can make ... something out of. Maybe fingerless gloves or trim on something else to go with the Swallowtail Shawl I made out of the rest of it. My FIL made me a lovely little niddy noddy, and I used it for the first time, it's great! 

Got a hat on the needles, for the lady at the town gas station whose granddaughter wants a tam (they've heard me talk about fibre so I guess I was deemed the 'person to ask' for a custom kniitted tam!), a pair of toe up socks (almost at the cuff for sock #1), another pair of socks (cuff down, halfway down the leg of sock #2), and Knitty's Sylvi, for my sister (on the second front piece - it goes way faster than I'd have expected). I got a marvellous stitch marker set and row counter bracelent from Jed's Joy on etsy and am using it on Sylvi... just love it. Ingenoious, and beautiful!

Had some family drama this week, but it seems to be resolved ... and the puppy who had the run-in with the flystrike is doing awesome and healing up nicely. Our 8 yr old Akbash/Maremma guardian also got a good review from the vet, which is impressive for an outside dog of that size and that age - even his knees seemed in good shape, which is great news. My son went over to the 'burrow' that the flystrike victim dog has dug (he's a great pyrenees) .. apparently the hole he's dug into the side of a hill in the pasture has a 2 metre square DEN inside! Totally amazing. Dogs are related to wolves & coyotes who dig dens, and I know lots of dogs dig holes ... but this dog dug out a DEN in the side of a hill! He lays in there when it's hot, or when he just wants peace, I guess. One of my friends said it's a coyote hunting blind: they can't see him in there, but he can watch over the flock!  It's pretty cool. I'll have to go out there and see it myself - my 14 yr old son said he crawled into it (yeah, he's a boy!) and was amazed at how big it is. No wonder I couldn't find that dang dog ... he was in his hobbit hole!


----------



## PollySC (Jan 17, 2006)

ound:


frazzlehead said:


> Oh ummm so all of you melting in the heat don't wanna hear that by nightfall up where I live we close the windows so as not to be too cold, eh?


It's only mid-90's here, so nothing to complain about.

My ongoing bull saga: the "owners" are on vacation -- for a month -- and have left a pen full of animals untended. No, local law and humane officials won't help. The bull was able to escape and looks the best of all of them. A local cattle farmer has left a trailer baited with feed in our field and should have him loaded up and out of here in a day or 2. The big guy bedded down last night under my crape myrtles right in the front yard.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

PollySC said:


> ound:
> 
> It's only mid-90's here, so nothing to complain about.
> 
> My ongoing bull saga: the "owners" are on vacation -- for a month -- and have left a pen full of animals untended. No, local law and humane officials won't help. The bull was able to escape and looks the best of all of them. A local cattle farmer has left a trailer baited with feed in our field and should have him loaded up and out of here in a day or 2. The big guy bedded down last night under my crape myrtles right in the front yard.


Oh my gosh. What about the rest? Is there grass in the pen? Hay? Water?


----------



## Nellie (Oct 18, 2006)

Just read the most amazing book, "Hope Rising" by Kim Meeder. She runs a ranch in Central Oregon called Crystal Peaks Youth Ranch. It was most inspiring. She rescues horses, some of them were in the absolute most deplorable condition, and rehabs them along with troubled kids. I read a bunch of it in the bathtub last night and just bawled.

http://www.crystalpeaksyouthranch.org/default.aspx


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

weever said:


> Oh my gosh. What about the rest? Is there grass in the pen? Hay? Water?


ohhh my I am wondering the same thing! Those poor animals! I would have to take care of them or something.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

PollySC you CAN'T allow those other animals to just parish because the owner is an ASS :Bawling: People like that need to be... I don't know but they need something awful to happen to them :flame:


----------



## PollySC (Jan 17, 2006)

Weever, Mamaj, Marchwind, WIHH, I agree with you all. I've lived with this for awhile, the law is what it is and I hate it. I have rescued rabbits (other neighbors let 100 go "free" one summer), poultry, dogs and cats when they appear on my property, but I won't trespass on other's property. I'm not going to jail over this, there have already been multiple sheriff calls and a court case, and we have no local media. I would just like to be able to go feed my own critters without checking around every corner for a bull or a pile of his


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

This is another reason I am glad I don't have neighbors!


----------



## PollySC (Jan 17, 2006)

Hurray, the farmers just left with one very angry bull in a trailer.

Now, back to fiber-y pursuits.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

WIHH I think you know I used to do animal rescue for the nothern half of this state for awhile. I really miss it but MN does have some of the best statutes on the books to protect animals from abuse and neglect. If you ever have a situation let me know I have my old book, I doubt it has changed much.

PollySC, I understand your situation and I don't envy you at all. How heart breaking to have to witness that. I'm more along the lines of WIHH though :buds: I just don't have the bail money set aside.

Glad that bull has been taken care of. Anyway someone could slip over and let the other animals out so they could be rescued too?





Wind in Her Hair said:


> I hear ya, Polly. You can't very well put yourself in a situation that compromises your safety or operate outside the law - I am sure that anything you _could _do -you _have_ done.
> 
> Just know that there is always someone higher up - I know it sounds crazy but thats what elected officials are elected to do. I'd be screaming bloody murder -but then -thats me -and I have done it before. Snap as many photos as you can and send it to ALL the newspapers, radio stations, those investigative television guys LIVE for this stuff - this is their bread and butter.
> 
> ...


----------



## grams (Sep 10, 2004)

If mine doesn't quit laughing everytime I call to yell at him he is going to need someone to resuce him!:viking::hysterical:
Here I am sitting here peacefully weaving, when all of a sudden there is an explosion! A bottle of his mulberry wine blew a cork! I have wine EVERYWHERE! The first thing he says when I call is that stuff stains. You think! I used the dregs to dye 2 hanks of yard and the bath was still stong.
I would take pictures, but it looked like someone has been murdered in here! 
The good news/bad news is the wine tastes really good.
Back to cleaning walls floors and any and everything inbetween!


----------



## Nellie (Oct 18, 2006)

I am still sitting here trying to figure out how anyone could just *leave on vacation* and not line someone up to feed their animals.:sob:


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

grams said:


> If mine doesn't quit laughing everytime I call to yell at him he is going to need someone to resuce him!:viking::hysterical:
> Here I am sitting here peacefully weaving, when all of a sudden there is an explosion! A bottle of his mulberry wine blew a cork! I have wine EVERYWHERE! The first thing he says when I call is that stuff stains. You think! I used the dregs to dye 2 hanks of yard and the bath was still stong.
> I would take pictures, but it looked like someone has been murdered in here!
> The good news/bad news is the wine tastes really good.
> Back to cleaning walls floors and any and everything inbetween!


Ohhhh Grams! I sure don't envy your having to clean that mess up. Glad it at least tastes good and dyes well.

Gotta be about as bad as when my DH put stuff in the Vita Mix - I think it was lots of ice, goats milk, and probably peach jelly - he was making a 'smoothie' Thing is, he forgot to put the lid on the vitamix and hit the switch on high........ geeze that was a mess. It was everywhere, ceiling, counters, floors, fronts of cabinets, on DH.... lol I grounded him from the kitchen for awhile.


----------



## PollySC (Jan 17, 2006)

Grams! What a mess but you write with such good humor it does make one chuckle. It reminds me of making homemade root beer and hearing the occasional bottle pop a cap -- what a sticky mess, but at least we always had it in the basement, in a tub, with a cloth over it. I can only imagine the "crime scene" you're trying to clean.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

oh, I forgot to tell ya'll about my big scare yesterday!
I sat down to spin on that black shetland, put my feet on the treadles, got half a push and the wheel just stopped. wouldn't go......nothing, nada, zip, stock still, locked up.
I about freaked out!!!!!!!!!

This is when I hear...."oh, yeah, Micah knocked it over, but I picked it up"
:run:
So... it got bent, where the metal part that makes the wheel spin is. My DH and son came to my rescue (I think they just couldn't stand the panic attack! lol) It took about 45 min for them to get the problem figured out and fixed. 
She is good as new now. And also wayyyyyy over so there is no 'bumping into' happening.
I swear, he must have been running through the house to do it that hard. (we are talking about an 18 year old - not my 10 year old!!!)

When I was putting the drive band back on cooing.... ah it's ok now Bessie, all better.....
my son - the murderer! - looked at me and said 'you _named_ your wheel?' he did that walking away shaking the head clucking the tongue thing.... yep, mom is nuts.
:indif:


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Oh, no, grams! I am sorry to admit after the initial shock I laughed. If that were my husband, he'd be helping to clean up. And then some...

I'm recovering from an 18 hour day on the job yesterday (elections) by moving slowly, eating whatever I want, taking a nap, and watering my flowers. It's still 110% humidity here, but that's supposed to break soon. 

Polly, I feel for you. Here we are armchair quarterbacking you and you're in a tough situation. I wouldn't advise letting the animals lose at all, as someone hitting them on the road would be bad. (Dunno how far back from civilization you are.) I might use the phone and just call folks as others suggested, but we have no way of knowing the culture of your area, and whether or not that would be counterproductive or effective. We have enough hay right now that I might be inclined to run over and pitch a few bales over the fence, but that sort of charity for fools gets old after a while, too. Sigh. Some people just shouldn't be allowed to own animals and/or have children. (Oops! Did I just say that out loud?) Hugs...


----------



## PollySC (Jan 17, 2006)

weever said:


> Some people just shouldn't be allowed to own animals and/or have children. (Oops! Did I just say that out loud?) Hugs...


Truer words were never spoken. Thank you for your kindness, Weever. The culture here: think "Deliverance". I reported a dogfighting ring a few years ago and was threatened by the law with jail for my trouble. I was caring for my elderly mother and young son at the time and couldn't go to jail so I backed down. Maybe I'm a coward, but till we've walked in each other's moccasins, we don't really know, do we. The farmers who caught the bull will do what they can and they're better connected politically than us so that's the best we can do. Thanks again, Weever, I was beginning to think everyone thought I was heartless when I'm really such a softie.


----------



## luvzmybabz (Sep 8, 2008)

PollySC said:


> Truer words were never spoken. Thank you for your kindness, Weever. The culture here: think "Deliverance". I reported a dogfighting ring a few years ago and was threatened by the law with jail for my trouble. I was caring for my elderly mother and young son at the time and couldn't go to jail so I backed down. Maybe I'm a coward, but till we've walked in each other's moccasins, we don't really know, do we. The farmers will do what they can and they're better connected politically than us so that's the best we can do. Thanks again, Weever, I was beginning to think everyone thought I was heartless when I'm really such a softie.


Here in OKlahoma if an animal is at large and you cath and care for it it is the owner's responsibility to come looking for it. And they can also be made to pay for your expenses. But they would much rather have a person pick it up rather then the county there is the BIG $$$$$.


----------



## yankeeterrier (May 10, 2002)

FX looks like the heat and humidity broke today. Yesterday was tolerable, but today there is a nice breeze, I even have the fan off. The best thing about the breeze is that it seems to blow the mosquitoes away! Going to dig potatoes and make ratatouille for supper. Lots and lots of laundry!


----------



## PollySC (Jan 17, 2006)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> Sometimes, its all I can do to stay out of jail.  )


You better stay out of jail-- what would we do without you?


----------



## Nellie (Oct 18, 2006)

Oh heavens, no, Polly! No judgment here on you!!!! I'm just baffled by people who neglect their animals (or their kids or their spouses....)


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Nope no one thinks you are heartless.

I will tell you that dog fighting is a federal offense and should be reported to the FBI not the local police, it can be anonymous too.

It just has to be awfully hard to watch and know you have no power.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Marchwind said:


> I will tell you that dog fighting is a federal offense and should be reported to the FBI not the local police, it can be anonymous too.


I did not know this. See what I learn when I come here? More than fiber stuff, to be sure.

Humidity's broken here, too. Looking forward to sleeping with the windows open again tonight. It's been a weaving day here--getting ready for a show.

What happens when you sign up for an art/craft show months in advance and you find you have to bale hay that day? I blogged about it: 
http://shadysidefarm.blogspot.com/2010/08/when-haying-collides-with-other-plans.html


----------



## PollySC (Jan 17, 2006)

Marchwind said:


> I will tell you that dog fighting is a federal offense and should be reported to the FBI not the local police, it can be anonymous too.


Things have changed even here since then and now it can be reported directly to the state atty general. 

If someone could please send a bit of lower humidity this direction I'd appreciate it.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

weever said:


> Humidity's broken here, too. Looking forward to sleeping with the windows open again tonight.


ok, I am just jealous. heat index right now is 107.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

It is official....I am the worlds biggest klutz, really. A week ago at work I had a work related injury. I threw out my sacrum (ouch!) So I reported it and have been thrown into the workers comp. mess. The doc was great, I see him again in a week, he ordered a month of PT. My therapist is great, young guy very calm and knowledgeable. Work is not great, I'm treated like I'm a criminal. They have taken my restrictions to the utmost strict interpretation. Okay, so I'm not supposed to stoop, twist, bend, reach, and I can't lift anything more than 10 lbs. Well of course the weight thing is all a guesstimate until you actually lift it right? There are a few things we have actually weighed. So day one I didn't go to the doctor, I wanted to wait 24 hours to see how my body would react. day 2 I go to the doctor and get these restrictions. That afternoon I grabbed my purse, our office is very small and all surfaces are full of stuff. My purse was on the floor, I bent over to pick it up and was threatened with a letter of reprimand :grumble: Then I was on as the x-ray operator and I needed to rerun a bag through the x-ray. Everyone was busy so I asked the police officer to pick it up and move it to the back of the x-ray for me. He did that. I turned the bag over. Guess what I got? A letter of counsel because I picked up the bag to turn it over. Of course I didn't I just rolled it over but.... So now I do NOTHING.

Anyway, today I came back from break, 9:30 in the morning, parked my car (the airport is under construction right now) which is an event these days. I get out of my car and start walking to the terminal and trip and fall flat on my face :sob: I landed on my knees and hands, and my chin/cheek. It was NOT graceful at all. When I got up my pants were ripped, my hand was gouged and bleeding I have sand and grit all over me and my cuts :help:So I went to the office and was sent to the bathroom to clean up. One of my co-workers followed with the two first-aid kits and I get myself bandaged and to work. But now I hurt, my hand is sore my knee is badly scrapped, and my chin is slightly skinned. So yea, I'm a klutz.

But there is good news! The heat is gone and it was so beautiful yesterday and today. It was 57 degrees this morning, aahhhhhh! And tonight it may get down to the 40-50. I am going to sleep so well tonight :bouncy:


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Oh, March! Ouch and (humiliation)... Please take care.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Oh. Clumsiness after a previous injury. 
You poor thing, with boo-boos on your face too. 

You know what Marchwind? I sure do wish you were able to quit that crappy job and find something you love to do instead.
I cant believe they wrote you up over that bag, grr. 

I suppose you have to play by their rules though. 
Maybe you could start wearing a safety helmet and some pads while you are at work?
Or! a bubblewrap suit. 

(Just teasing.)
When it it rains it pours. Hopefully the black clouds will lift for you soon.

You have my sympathy and for goodness sakes, be careful.

(hugs)


----------



## PollySC (Jan 17, 2006)

Marchwind, so sorry you're hurt. I hope you're feeling better and that they lighten up a bit at work. Falling down can be serious (I've broken bones that way) so please be careful. It's so hard to not get stressed out when work stinks.


----------



## Mrs. Jo (Jun 5, 2007)

Marchwind, I hope you feel better soon! I always feel like it's a greater shock to fall as an adult.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Oh man! I am so sorry you fell like that. Don't you just hate it? And when it is that bad, it is hard to ignore. I sure hope they slack up on you soon. Try to hang in there. Jobs are so hard to find. I could really use one, but can't find anything. Not making much trying to work here at home either.

Be careful! (I think I would blame it on the construction. Some how, some way, that must have been the reason, right??)

It is 10 times worse to fall as an adult. I fell not long ago on the way to a meeting. ugh! skinned my knee really bad. At least my skirt didn't tear. But it messed up my knee, and the toe of a dress shoe. I could only think about my knee and how it hurt through the whole meeting.


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

Marchie I hope you are feeling better, and I hope their treatment of you improves considerably!!! That is just terrible - you should not be treated like a criminal just because of an accident 

I know my problem with clumsiness is that in my head I am MUCH skinnier than I really am! So I end up running into things because I just don't think that I am that wide :stars: If only my body would correspond with my head, I'd be in great shape :hobbyhors :happy:


----------



## luvzmybabz (Sep 8, 2008)

PKBoo said:


> I know my problem with clumsiness is that in my head I am MUCH skinnier than I really am! So I end up running into things because I just don't think that I am that wide :stars: If only my body would correspond with my head, I'd be in great shape :hobbyhors :happy:


Wow I am not alone, and what makes it even worse is that my brain for some reason never seems to remember that I hurt myself there yesterday I have had bruises upon bruises before until I made hubby move his dresser.


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

I have to share this - I had a crappy day, literally  
The toilet overflowed, and it was not clean water... I've had them fill up, and it was close, but never go over :sob: :grumble:

My floor got a good disinfecting with chlorox. yuk


----------



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

Oh, you poor thing! Well, at least your floor is super clean now. The problem is fixed, right?

I had a good day. An HT poster, Farmergirl, was visiting Indiana with her husband, so we arranged to meet up. I got to chat with both her and Clovis, who lives not far away. They are both so nice! Farmergirl had decided to learn to knit, so she brought some yarn and circular needles with her. Naturally, she is learning to knit British-style, and I knit continental, so I confused her, but she looked undaunted and determined to finish her scarf. It was really pleasant to spend time with some other HT folks.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Oh, the crappy day. I am sorry about that.

I guess some would call my dairy job crappy.  

The last really *really* crappy day I had was when we thought we could pull some stumps out with the truck?

We found the main line from the house to the septic.
We got to wallow in that mess for hours digging, and in July. 
You have my sympathy.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Oh, please. No more crappy talk. Manure I can handle, in small doses, in its proper location. But man-ure? Not so much.

Thunderstorms this morning. Sure glad we got the hay up Saturday night...


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Marchie, I hope you heal real soon.

We had a respite from the heat over the weekend, storms now and it is suppose to get unbearably hot again this week before more rain.

It's been so long since I've posted to FAC.

Homesteading weekend was a success. We didn't have as many folks, but the ones that were here were VERY like-minded. I went up to Ernie's place in eary July with my pressure canner. We spent so much time talking that by the time we got the soup in the canner, I had to leave to get home and do chores (Paul was gone that weekend for a Civil War encampment). 

I cooked at church camp for 2 weeks in mid-July, coming home on the weekends The first week, we had 3 cooks and 300 folks to feed. The second week, there were only 2 cooks and 200 people (mostly teens!!!) I had great fun but being on my feet for over 12 hours a day really messed up the ruptured discs in my back. I was popping my pain meds like candy to get through the days. It took about a week to really recover. The weekend between the two camps, Laura came home with Kristany. Paul was raking the hay, he hasn't seen her since she was a few weeks old. Kristany & I went out to see Papa Paul. He scooped her up and (with Grammy on the tractor too) went a couple rounds on the tractor. She had a good time and so did Papa. What a happy, happy, happy baby!

During those 3 weeks, my gardens were unattended. I did go out when I got back and threw all the overripe vegetables over the fence for the poultry in hopes of the plants producing more. (That didn't set well with my body at all!) 

We held our first Fiber Fair July 31 - Aug 1. Catherine (springvalley) & another friend and I organized it. It was a LOT of fun! Catherine and Jill brought fiber animals so had to stay there ... it was only 30 minutes to my place, so I went home each night. It was two gorgeous days and was quite the success! Although, once again, being on my feet that long of time required me to dose up on pain meds. I hate taking medication!

I finally got out to the gardenthis past Friday and got one of them cleaned up. The other garden is berry bushes, garlic & strawberries with a few perennial herbs. We mow that garden so it could wait. Picked a bunch of cucumbers and canned up 25 pints of bread & butter pickles Friday night. 

Heidi had her pups Friday night / Saturday morning. First pup was born at 10:30 and the 2nd didn't show up until 12:30. She was scaring me that she would need vet intervention. She was kicked by a cow a few years ago and broke her hip. The vet said it healed fine, but .... She finally birthed her last pup at 4:30. I was up the whole night with her making sure she was doing okay. 7 pups, 5 male/2 female. The female runt didn't make it. She was bred with a tri color English Shepherd of excellent working lines.

I got about an hour of sleep, then chores (Paul at a Civil War event) & off to the farmer's market, back home by 1:00 with full intentions of taking a nap (or playing with the puppies). Ernie was stopping by to return my canner while he was picking up milk from SpringValley. Friday I had picked a mess of swiss chard to can up chard/ bacon/ onion/ garlic/ ACV/ lemon juice .... YUM!). Bless that Ernie. He had forgotten my canner and drove all the way back to his place (1.5 hours) to retrieve it and bring it back to me. I put up 8 pints of chard from a laundry basket full. Also dehydrated carrots from the garden.

Was so overly tired & sore, I couldn't sleep. I finally got a much needed nap yesterday afternoon (4 hours!) and slept well last night.

My oldest son gets back from his Marine tour this Saturday & my youngest son gets back from spending the summer with his father this Friday.

Still nothing on the job front and my unemployment ran out (26 weeks). Times will be getting real tough around here. I'm investigating how to pay off the farm with one of my retirement 401(k). Got my 2nd denial for social security disability. I'll be appealing again and it should go to a hearing this time ... in about a year or so.

I'll be traveling down to Tim & Lori's (Forerunner & RebelLemming) in a week or two to help with their canning. Pray that it cools down or I'll be tempted to spend more time in the pond then with the canning!

Every morning I sit on the front porch swing and thank God for all the wonderful things He has given me and my family. Life is good!


----------



## PollySC (Jan 17, 2006)

Cyndi, sounds like you're so busy. I don't know how you do it with such pain. Just wanted to say that I've know several people who have received their disability after several appeals, so hang in there. And if you can possibly pay off your mortgage, do it. It's such a relief and blessing to have no mortgage. We did it 11 years ago and even when things are tight, I'm still glad we own the place free and clear. Hope you're feeling better; your ability to look at the bright side is an inspiration.

Ann


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Cyndi, I agree with Polly! I know several folks that took several tries and court to get the disability. It takes perseverance. 
I think it would be awesome to pay off your land! I am hoping we can do that soon too. No 401K to fall back on here though.


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

Wow Cyndi - you have really been busy! I hope you can take some time out to nurse your back. I only hurt my back once, and oomph, it impacts every single thing you do. So kick back and knit a little 



ajaxlucy said:


> Well, at least your floor is super clean now. The problem is fixed, right?


The good news is the floor is super clean, but there COULD be bad news... The septic guy came out and pumped the tank - it was overflowing. Which it shouldn't be, because most of the time it's just DH & I (yes, the DDs take long showers when they are home from college, but that's intermittent...). And we've only been her for 2 years...

He probed the drain field, and it was dry... not a good thing. So it could be a cracked pipe going out to the field, or it could be clog. We're going to give it a few days and see what happens, and if there's any "gurgling" they're going to come back with a camera and see what's happening down there. We're really really really hoping and praying it was just a clog and he got it when he vacuumed it out. Really really hoping and praying...


----------



## PollySC (Jan 17, 2006)

PKBoo, I hope your septic problem rights itself. We were almost scammed by a septic company when we lived in PA 10+ years ago. They wanted $30k to fix the problem, which a second opinion proved wasn't a problem at all -- the bad guys had rigged the system to fail a test. Best wishes.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

PKBoo, hope your septic field turns out ok. We put a new one in when we moved here. The old tank was less than 25' from our main water supply! We hace a new one installed for no where near $30K!! That's unheard of!!! I'm thinking it was less than $5K (eight years ago)

Believe me, there are days (or part of days) where I do nothing but relax in the easy chair and take a nap. My back keeps me up a lot at night, so a nap is almost a daily occurance. Especially in this heat (no AC).

I did more canning today though, 6 quarts dill pickles, 17 quarts bread & butter pickles, 4 pints beef, 6 quarts Dill relish.... then went and took a nap!


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

5K is a lot better than 30 Yikes!:shocked: I just hope it doesn't come to that...

I'm leaving for a 2-day teacher workshop later today. I'm looking forward to it, but there's so much to do around here that I hate to leave. But at least I'll get to knit in the evenings!


----------



## Nellie (Oct 18, 2006)

I feel like I'm coming out of the shock, to some extent. I am attempting to focus on my household projects. I mean like meals and laundry and chores. I made a new chore chart for the kids, and had them going on it last night and this morning. Dh and I have a Psychologist's appointment this afternoon. We started meeting with a financial counselor on Saturday, we'll be seeing him weekly. Dh is on anti-anxiety meds and seems to be improving on them. He's been organizing the garage and he came home last night and tracked down a rotten smell coming from under the fridge. He did not respond well to me asking him to say something to one of the kids for sassing me (right in front of him), however. I'm thinking he just can't handle any confrontation at all, and I'm just going to have to handle it without him. 

On the interesting side, MissMenagerie found a roadkill deer, a buck, night before last, and spent all day dressing it out and cooking it for dog food. A+ for resourcefulness, but a D- for the smell.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

PKBoo I had a new septic put in also when I moved to my place, that was 12 years ago but mine was about $10,000. This was a mound system which is more expensive than a drain field and necessary in most of Minnesota. Just make sure you get quotes from licensed/bonded people, and get more than one. It may just be a lift station pump that is out.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Nellie, good to hear from you. Sounds like there is progress being made. If I were you, and you feel up to it, I'd ask your dh at an opportune time about the sassing. It really is important for married people to have each other's backs. Especially when the boys get old enough to have that "I'm not listening to my mama" business going on. There is nothing more effective than a father saying to a sassy boy, "You will not treat my WIFE this way" with a bit of a growl and a glower. 

Your dh might have felt put on the spot. But if you get him to understand it's important for everyone involved, and maybe even give him suggestions (like the one above), the next time you ask for his help maybe he'll be more inclined to respond appropriately. All of life is a process, and I don't think just because a person drops the ball once (or twice or 30 times) that we should give up on moving in that direction. 

Hugs.

In other news, it's hot and humid here. I have NEVER seen the mosquitoes this bad in my life. We can hardly stand to be outside, no matter how much bug spray we use.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Went to the doc this morning. She wants to schedule some tests for me next week. A bone density then a MRI on my lower back to check the progress of my ruptured discs and another on my brain to check for lesions. I asked her what we were looking for and she said MS. 

.... okay .... it's not a death sentence !!

AND at least I'm up to date on my pap smear and mamogram!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Oh Cyndi big cyber hugs to you hun! Do you have a date set yet for these tests? Please let us know. Holding you close in my thoughts.

Oh, and you are right, it is NOT a death sentence. And besides you don't know for sure yet. Twice I have been to the doctor with things to have them run tests because they have a suspicion. First time it was crohn's disease (nope my appendix), then it was lupus (nope fibromyalgia). Don't get yourself worked up over nothing because that is what it is right now, nothing.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Oh, no, Cyndi! Well, let's not go there unless the test results show it. And just because I've heard enough about MS-like symptoms being caused in some people by diet soda, I'll ask: Do you drink diet soda?

Prayed for peace for you, and for answers (sooner rather than later). 

Our family could use some prayers, too. My dear niece was born 8 months ago 
with her skull fused shut in two places. This normally happens later on, and must be surgically remedied if she is to avoid her brain growing bigger than her skull. Her forehead is also misshapen. 

Tomorrow is the day. While the surgery is done often enough, we are talking major skull reconstruction, with whole-body swelling for several days afterwards. 

Please pray for Elly, her parents (my dbro and sil), her older brother, and my dd, who is a nanny to the children. They're going to walk the valley the next few days/weeks.

Thank you.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Prayers for Elly and her family, as well as her medical staff. The Great Physician loves children and will keep His precious Elly in His hands.

I'm not the type to worry about things before they happen. The MRI's are next Tuesday (one after the other). I get to take a nice 2 hour nap!! I have a follow up with my Doc in 2 weeks. She will have some answers by then. She gave me a prelim diagnosis today of fibromyalgia (forgot to mention that in my other post) and just wants to rule out MS. I love my doctor! She's just a little younger than me and a very Christian woman. It's a nice feeling when you and your doctor pray together at every visit 

eta: No, I don't drink diet soda ... I'm a coffee & tea drinker, rarely do I have a soda.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Thank you... I'll be by later today to update. They will start surgery in about 45 minutes.


----------



## PollySC (Jan 17, 2006)

Praying for little Elly as she goes into surgery.

Cyndi, you always see the bright side, don't you? Sounds like your doctor is a blessing.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Prayers being said for Elly this morning. Looking forwad to joyous news about her later today.

Polly, what's the use of only seeing the rain clouds?? You miss a lot of rainbows that way! I've had a lot of bumps in my life, if I hadn't been able to see the good in them, I'd probably be a bitter old woman .... or dead. The bad is always going to be there. I chose not to give it any power over me by just seeing it and looking beyond it to the lessons learned or an exciting new life.


----------



## PollySC (Jan 17, 2006)

Cyndi, I hear you. I just wanted to tell you I appreciate that you're always looking on the bright side. I know lots of folks who would complain about hospital tests, not look forward to a 2 hour nap (so funny). I heard yesterday that one of my nephews had been shot in Afghanistan (is ok thanks to his vest) and I know it'll be a long time before I find anything worth complaining about!


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

UPDATE: Surgery is going well (we heard at hour 3). The surgery is expected to last 5 hours. 

Polly, I'm so glad to hear your nephew will be okay. Yikes!


----------



## luvzmybabz (Sep 8, 2008)

weever said:


> It really is important for married people to have each other's backs. Especially when the boys get old enough to have that "I'm not listening to my mama" business going on. There is nothing more effective than a father saying to a sassy boy, "You will not treat my WIFE this way" with a bit of a growl and a glower.


This is WONDERFUL advice my 15 1/2 year old that lives with my grandmother has been having behavior issues. So he came up her for a month this summer and was decent most of the time as he knows I will not put up with it. THen just a couple of days before it was time to go back my husband was outside doing chores which son was supposed to help with and son decided to pick an argument with me lasted for at least 45 minutes and hubby walked in on son yelling and screaming in my face took my mellow laid back hubby about 15 seconds to help the 15 year old that would never happen again to me or to his grandmother. 

Talked to gma a couple of days ago and things have been going somewhat better until yesterday. Son got into agruement with my aunt that was there visiting. So he took off but he also called me to let me know where he was and that he would be home by dark. He knows Gma would call me if she was worried. and I really can't blame him even after I have heard both sides of the story.


----------



## luvzmybabz (Sep 8, 2008)

MullersLaneFarm said:


> AND at least I'm up to date on my pap smear and mamogram!


I am getting to that age and there is a family history ....but the horror stories have kinda got me to keep putting it off time and time again. As for the PS I am one of those that well I had my last when I was pregnant with the youngest he is 4 now guess I should call and schedule that is why I have insurance I pay through the nose for.

I understnad the back pain I am so drugged 1/2 the time anymore it is sad and when I am not I have about 4 or 5 good hours a day between medications and such that I feel like a cripple. I go back to the PM doctor early next month and I am going to ask him to change my meds I think my body is building up a resistance to them.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Praise God, Weever! Praise God!

Oh, Polly, so sorry to hear about your nephew. Thank God he was protected!!! Tell him this Marine Mom has a TON of gratitude for his service.

Speaking of Marines ... my Marine son is heading home from his tour TOMORROW!!! WOOT! He's planning on coming home next Thursday/Friday. The town he lives in (Ames, IA) has had terrible flooding this past week and they're predicting more rain tonight!

He may not get home if the flooding hasn't subsided. He's the type that would find a place that needs his help sandbagging. Heck, he may not even be able to get to his apartment in Ames.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

UPDATE: 

From her mama: Elly is now in the Pediatric ICU. She had an uneventful surgery. Hooray! Only needed one unit of blood-normal. She is sleepy now and has a little fever, but that is all normal they said. She has a huge bandage on her head. I put a flower hair clip on it  We are tired. Tomorrow there will be lots of swelling in the face. Plastics surgeon said she may need a "shaping" helmet later.

From me: Thank you so much for praying. The next few days will be difficult, but the dangerous part is over.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Weever that is great news. Continued prayers for a quick and successful recovery.

Continued prayers and healing thoughts for everyone else.


----------



## Nellie (Oct 18, 2006)

Weever, I know of a little boy who had something, if not the same, very similar. He had the surgery last summer, and is doing great now.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Praise God from whom all Blessings flow!! Thank you Great Physician! Continue to swaddle Elly in Your powerful hands!!!


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Great news about Elly. Do keep us posted on progress.
Cyndi - I will be looking for some positive news from you too. I agree - we should always look for the good in stuff. Otherwise it would be way too depressing.
Polly - so glad nephew is ok! A few years ago when my oldest was in the army I spent the whole time on pins and needles. 
luvz - teenage years are so hard. That is why we have been right on top of all the kids. So far (crossing fingers) kid #4 is going into the teen years now, and we are all still alive - 3 boys ahead of her and only once did my DH stand up to one after the age of 15. That was very short lived. DH is 6'2 and about 220. makes those 5'8 skinny boys shake a little! lol!

I have made it a rule to never ever discuss how to discipline in front of the kids. I will call DH out of the room if I need to, or wait till later. We do have to stand together. Sometimes too we end up in a huge fight over it. I do think he is pretty hard at times. It is difficult to see that followed through every now and then, I have to remind myself it is for the best. Not corporal punishment here that I am talking about, just no cell phone, no car, no going etc... I think they should go to all church functions no matter what. DH likes to withhold that for punishment. So - therein lies a fight! lol!
But with the youngest at 10, it seems like we are getting them raised, and so far so good. ((crossing fingers))


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

oh man! I got so sidetracked! I was gonna say something totally different! lol!

ok - we have within the last 2 or 3 months lost about 1/4 of our income. Doesn't sound like a lot, but that was pretty much our 'extras' budget. Well, along with some unexpecteds that fell in that group, like penicillin for the sheep etc... So, anyway, I have been working really hard trying to find a way to make up that income at home. It would take about 500 - 1000 a month to get close to where we were. So, my oldest son and I are in the processing of re-launching a business we sorta played with. I have been trying to make some money building websites, but folks just don't want to (or just dont) fork over the money. I am still waiting on payment for one. So, that just won't work.
Anyway, I have been thinking,,, I LOVE knitting, spinning, etc. of course ya'll knew that! lol! Anyway, so, why can't I make money doing that?? Am I crazy? Am I good enough???
So, last night a friend of mine - out of the blue - asks me that very question. "Why don't you try to make money with your knitting and spinning stuff" I had not mentioned this thought to anyone, except my DH.
So, that got me thinking....and wondering even more. (was this confirmation, or an answer to prayer??)
Think it is possible to make a little money doing some of this??? Am I crazy? Should I try? :shocked:
And better yet - what have ya'll done? Cyndi - don't you make a little money doing spinning and stuff??

ok, ya'll give me your best opinions and advice! I KNOW your the experts.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Thank you for the encouragement, Nellie. 

An update from Elly's papa: 

Elly did well last night, hardly fussed at all. Had a very good nurse. Her swelling has increased, and will continue to increase today. The only remaining risk to Elly now is infection, and they won't know that until tomorrow. The other surgeons will come around sometime before 11 am and give us the ok to move out of the PICU and to a regular room and take out some of the IVs, and urine catheter and take her off some of the monitors. Her head bandage will stay on for at least another day as long as the swelling doesn't create too much pressure. They're constantly checking that. 

mamajohnson, I suspect one has to be like a dog on a bone to make money at knitting and spinning. I think it's possible, but you have to want it really badly, and you have to treat it like a business. Which means marketing. You'll be competing with hobbyists, who just want to make enough money to buy their next yarn "fix". So you'll have to convince the customers of why they should buy from you, rather than the hobbyists. 

Hope others have some more concrete advice...


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

weever said:


> Thank you for the encouragement, Nellie.
> 
> An update from Elly's papa:
> 
> ...


Good news on Elly so far! that is good to hear.

Well, I really liked your Etsy store, and let me tell you I am tempted to buy some wool for spinning from you! lol
See - your point was my whole debate in my head... I guess I can market it well. Not sure. I need to just do lots of research. See, DH is an awesome oil paint artist, and I think he needs to be selling those. But he thinks he needs to have a "job" and not try to work on his own like that.


----------



## grams (Sep 10, 2004)

Thursday we welcomed our seventh grandchild into the world. Audrey Alana weighed in at 5# 4oz. and is 18 inches long. She was about a month early so still hasn't got to go to Mama, but Mama is able to go to her. She is off oxgyen and they are letting her nurse.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

CONGRATULATIONS Grams! She looks very healthy and robust to me. Pretty baby! How's mom doing?


----------



## Pakalana (Mar 9, 2008)

Beautiful baby girl!! Oh congratulations to your family. Do they have parent rooms Mom can stay in until Audrey can go home?


----------



## luvzmybabz (Sep 8, 2008)

For those of you that pray please pray for my grandmother, will explain more when I get back.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Beautiful grandbaby Grams! She looks great to be that early.

Luvz - saying a prayer for your grmother


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Beautiful baby! Luvz, I said a prayer for your gma...

LOL, mamajohnson, your kind words about my shop have inspired me to hold a HT-only free shipping sale. Good through Monday night the 16th at midnight. I will refund the shipping on any roving or yarn (only) in my shop--just put "HT" in the notes to seller space. Here's your chance to try polypay...

Commercial over.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

weever said:


> Beautiful baby! Luvz, I said a prayer for your gma...
> 
> LOL, mamajohnson, your kind words about my shop have inspired me to hold a HT-only free shipping sale. Good through Monday night the 16th at midnight. I will refund the shipping on any roving or yarn (only) in my shop--just put "HT" in the notes to seller space. Here's your chance to try polypay...
> 
> Commercial over.


:teehee: Your so MEAN!!!! OMG.... where is that piggy bank.... I gotta go dig.:shocked:


----------



## PollySC (Jan 17, 2006)

Luvz, will pray. Grams, such a beautiful baby!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Polypay is nice medium wool. I love spinning with it. Sure wish I could take you up on your offer, but I'm having to watch every penny these days


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

My thoughts and prayers are with those of you who are struggling right now, both with health issues and other issues 

I was at a water quality teacher workshop, and one of the instructors gave us a fly fishing workshop too - it was awesome! It was a beautiful site in central PA. My FIL has a rod he's going to give me woohoo! We have a pond on our property that has a few big bass in, so it'll give me a great place to practice. Not sure I have time for another hobby, but I'd really like to incorporate it into my science class. We'll see how it goes


----------



## luvzmybabz (Sep 8, 2008)

Earlier in the week my grandma had told me that her legs had given out on her and she was having to use the wheelchair all the time. We talk almost everyday as this is my grandmother that is also raising ( adopted) my 2 oldest children. She called about 11:30 this morning and we were just talking over things and she off the wall mentioned that her left leg was 1 1/2 the size of the right one. Immediately this was just right for me so I bullied her telling her I was on my way to get her into the city to a good hospital, the hospital close to her home is horrible one of those tiny town hospitals where more goes wrong then right. That is also the hospital that because of "HOSPITAL POLICY" caused my daugter's disability so I threw a HUGE hissy when my grandmother wanted to just go there to not inconvientence us. My 15 1/2 year old that just got his permoit drove her to the highway and we all drove up to the city and the big hospitals that actaully have the equipment and staff ....... SHe has at least 3 seperate clots in her left leg Deep Vein Thombosis in the major vein in her leg if she would have kept downplaying it she would have very likey died according to the doctor. She is in the hospital for at least 4 days for the course of heperin while the Cumadin starts to work.

Both sets of my anuts and uncles that like in the city are back east for visits with other family and my grandmother kept aploigizing all afternoon and evening about how she did not want to ruin their vacation, not that they are coming home any sooner because of this they are scheduled for MOnday anyway. She kept saying she was so embarrassed about having to go to the hospital. Other then having her last kid over 50 years ago she has only been in the hospital 1 time for her BP. Hubby just got home so will turn in for tonight tomorrow is going to be a long day.

Kasi


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Kasi, I think that God was watching out for your grandma. So glad you were able to get her to a good hospital--I understand DVT is nothing to mess with. 

Hug her lots and tell her she's worth any trouble she causes.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Kasi, Many prayers for your Gma. I'm so sorry I didn't see your earlier post. Will keep her wrapped in prayers.

Independent women, especially older ones, just aren't used to relying on other folks. I totally understand where your Gma is coming from. Bless her. It's okay to 'shush' her when she starts to apologize. Just make sure the 'shush' includes a hug, kiss & 'I love you'.

Gram, She's beautiful!!! My oldest was 10 days early and weighed in at 5# 12 oz. She came home when I did. Since Audrey is not on oxygen, will they let her go home with DD??

eta: I had a rough night last night. Something happened in my left hip and it is painful to move at the hip. Chiro tomorrow for sure! We have friends coming down to process chicken today. This will be an adventure! I can't stand for too long, but it hurts to sit. I see pain meds in my future. At least we'll be with friends so I'll have something to take my mind off the pain (I pray!)


----------



## PollySC (Jan 17, 2006)

Kasi, your grandma will be better soon now that she is getting help. You did exactly the right thing.

PKBoo, I remember Fisherman's Paradise in central PA. My Dad was a great fly fisherman -- even tied his own flies and loved the sport.

Cyndi, I hope you're feeling better.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I have the last 6 quarts of chicken in the canner. 17 quarts total plus 12 whole chickens in the freezer. We'll be doing the rest of the chicken later this week. All will be canned.


----------



## luvzmybabz (Sep 8, 2008)

Back from a long FAMILY DRAMA filled day at the hospital. Can't wait until tomorrow when one of the aunts will be home to help control the family member with the drama. I can take her for about 10 minutes without wanting to physically assault her in normal times. She walks into my grandmother's hospital room and starts yelling at her nurse about the medications she is on. She has a low opinion of these drugs because my step father was on them for heart problems, she said "Well Les's doctor said that the risk was not worth the risk", he was on the same medication for complertely different reason, then started spouting off about the newest procedure for DVT ( which she obviously nknows nothing about as it is major surgery). I took her aside and asked her in the klinda sappy sweet voice so the rishk of your mother dying is not worth her being on mecication to prevent it and walked away. One more day of dealing with her beore my aunt is home....

My aunt is her sister and obviously the years have thickened the aunt's skin and she has such a way about her that she can tell you off and you don't even realize you have been told off the aunt does this often to the drama queen when she oversteps her bounds. Well off to spend a bit of time with the family before dropping off for the night. 

My poor fiber is missing me, the day before this happened I got the coolest shelf for the corner of my bedroom I did not know when i until I sent hubby back to pick it up that it is an antique mail sorting station from the local post office. Got it all set up that was a chore getting it moved in We are almost 100% sure it is solid oak except for one piece that has been replaced. and fiber already stuffed into the cubbies.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

luvz, sounds like you need some fiber therapy. Make sure you pack along something to do next time you go to the hospital.

WIHH, check your etsy convos, okay?

Cyndi, very productive day! Even with the pain...


----------



## Nellie (Oct 18, 2006)

We went to dh's work BBQ this evening, very nice, family sort of affair, and they had a raffle and prizes. We won ***Row 13 Center Seat*** tickets to the ZZ Top concert at the State Fair!!! :bouncy::happy:


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

WOW Nellie!!!!
Now, ifn ya can't go to that concert, I will surely help you out and take those tickets off your hands.... just don't worry your little head, send them on over. :grin:

WIHH - you didn't melt! yay! 

Not sure why ya'll picked the hotest time to do that. It has been an oven here! Not much green left, it is all getting scorched. We need a cooling rain and some air from your neck of the woods.

Luvz - hang in there, take some knitting with you when you go visit... try not to let the drama queen get to you!


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

My niece, Elly, is home from the hospital! Thank you for praying...


----------



## betty modin (May 15, 2002)

I'm finally feeling better and getting my energy back. It's been difficult to just get the chores done the past few weeks. The final verdict was shingles! Thankfully the pain has faded faster than the doctor's prediction of two or three months. I can't imagine cleaning the barn, stacking five cords of firewood, going back to work and being part of my DD's wedding while still dealing with those symptoms! And that's what I've got left to do before the rains start. It hurt to spin or knit or sleep or...well just about anything. I did get a lot of reading done over the past month though. 

I'm still needing to take it easy-any more than an hour of two of sustained activity at one time brings up the tenderness and leaves me needing to take it easy most of the next day. I'm taking care to spread out the work over the day to allow periods of rest between jobs. I have to be back in the classroom the day after Labor Day-and that whole weekend is wedding-in another state!


I'm thankful for the stubborn streak in me that demands that I do my own work-and thankful for the reminder of how it feels to not be able to do so. I learned patience and gained a new understanding of those whose health is fragile this summer.
betty


----------



## grams (Sep 10, 2004)

Betty, you didn't happen to take a bonevia or some such about a month ago did you. Our next-door-neighbor just went through what sounds exactly what you describe. Including the shingles that went away much faster than normal. It was the medicine.
Audrey is going well, we hope they will let her go home today. DD was discharged on Sunday, but is still at the hospital as a "border" Mom. Audrey has passed her carseat test, now we are just waiting for them to be happy with her weight. Not much fiber activity around here right now between chasing a 16month old around and running back and forth to the hospital. But we are really enjoying DGG#6 while Mom and little sis are still in the hospital.


----------



## PollySC (Jan 17, 2006)

Betty, bless your heart, I had shingles this time last year and it's awful. The good news is that when it's gone and you have your strength built up, you're fine. Hang in there.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

ZZ Top?!?!? I saw them in concert back in the mid 80's!! For 3 guys, they put on a great concert!!

Weever & Grams, such Great news!!! Bless those children.

Betty, good thing you're stubborn!

Today is MRI day. Had a terrible day yesterday. I think I over did it on Sunday.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Cyndi you will be in my thoughts today.

Betty keep up with your rest and do NOT over due. There have been a lot of people I know with shingles this summer. Maybe you can hire a local kid to help you out. Check with the loacal boy scouts maybe.

Grams and Weever fantastic news on the babe's


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

I have not been able to be on much lately. I hope things slow down later this week (yeah right) and I can sit down and catch up. First thing I saw was that precious new baby. Oh, Grams... Congratulations. I can't wait for grandchildren. 

I am just popping in to make sure that all of you special fiber people see that I am giving away a $25 gift certificate to my store in the giveaway forum under Countryside Families.  

The puppy is more work than I remember and the garden is kicking in gear.  

Hope to come back and read later. God bless all of you!!


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

Betty and Cyndi - you're in my thoughts today. Hope you're both up and at 'em soon.

Kasi - how's your grandmother been? Hope she's doing ok too. The fiber cubbies sound awesome - what a cool way to store your fiber!

Mrs - hope you have some time to yourself sometime soon, so you can have some fibery time...

Polly - Fisherman's Paradise is where I was! What an incredibly beautiful place! DH and I are going up to Ag Progress Days at Penn State tomorrow, and I'm going to take him out to see it. He's been working so much, so he's actually taking a half day - he needs a relaxing day and it'll be good to spend the day together (or half day I guess :baby04: )


----------



## PollySC (Jan 17, 2006)

PKBoo: now you're making me homesick. I remember Ag Progress Days too, walking through the displays and test plots but for some reason I thought they were in Sept. My Dad was a Dairy Sci Prof at Penn State.


----------



## luvzmybabz (Sep 8, 2008)

The doctor's and the family had a bit of differing opinions, but with the input of an awesome Occupational Therapist things have been settled. Grandma is being dismissed in the morning to a skilled nursing facility where she will be finishing up the lovenox treatments and being seen by OP and PT to hopefully help her with her mobility, looking about about 1 month in the facility. 

My boys that live with her will be staying with family friends that is a teacher at the school where the younger son goes, and she is willing to truck both boys back and forth to different football practices. We discussed my moving down there during the week and then bringing them to my house on the weekends but grandmother decided that would be too hard on the younger kids. But what an awesome family friend,....she is actually really looking forward to it as her son that is the same age as my oldest son decided to go live with his dad in Alabama so she is going to have a couple of substitute sons for a while.

Aunt and uncle are back in town so that takes a Huge load off my shoulders, however the drama queen and uncle wife are thick as theives, and the drama is booming. But after 3 days just coming home to sleep bath and change clothes I told the aunt and uncle I was staying home today and letting them deal with this I needed rest. I have been off and unscheduled on my meds for these 3 days and it was rough on my body. I will be going in the morning to help with the transfar to the Skilled nursing then I will be driving the boys down to the family friend tomorrow, hubby was planning on going with me but then let me know that he has to work OT for the next 3 days ( so not gonna gripe too bad could use the $ for a plan I have for a mini-cation soon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Luvz, Sounds like you've taken some lessons from you 'good' aunt to handle the drama queen. You done good! :goodjob:

MRI went well yesterday. Since they were back-to-back, I was only in the facility for about 2 hours instead of 3 hours. Bone density test this morning, then wait for the results next week.

I'm unsure about the new meds the doc put me on. I've been more tired than before & sweating even on these nice cool 69* mornings (as well as headaches & upset stomach). I've gotten used to the aches & pains I was dealing with before, but this fatigue is keeping me from doing a lot of things.


----------



## luvzmybabz (Sep 8, 2008)

MullersLaneFarm said:


> Luvz, Sounds like you've taken some lessons from you 'good' aunt to handle the drama queen. You done good! :goodjob:
> 
> 
> I'm unsure about the new meds the doc put me on. I've been more tired than before & sweating even on these nice cool 69* mornings (as well as headaches & upset stomach). I've gotten used to the aches & pains I was dealing with before, but this fatigue is keeping me from doing a lot of things.


My stress level will be back to just my normal worrying soon I hope. 

It took my pain management doctor and I going through 4 different meds to end up back at the original with different dosing to find something that worked and did not give me horrible side effects. I am so glad that he is one of those that realized that there is not a one med treats all I have had to deal with those before. I am going to have to ask him to see if we can work something out for a few months because I am worried that I have built a tolerance to what I am on. 

Hopefully the BDT goes well for you today. Sometimes even family does not realize about the pain and your abilities then you overdo and put yourself in bed. Take it easy and do not over do. Hope to hear happy test results from you soon.


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

Polly - how long have you been away from PA? We've lived in a few different states, and were so happy to be able to settle here. I love it!

We had a great day at Ag Progress Days today. Talk about a lot of machinery that can do amazing things! But hooboy, lots and lots of money! 

One of the coolest things we saw today was the Ag Museum - they had tools that were used on homesteads/farms from the kitchen to the fields. There was a dog treadmill that was popular in the late 1800s - the dog walked and got the wash done and butter churned at the same time! Ingenious! All in all, it was a wonderful day.

And tomorrow evening, we're going to pick up a 6-mo Jersey heiffer! She's a real sweetheart and we're so excited that it worked out!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

luvzmybabz said:


> Sometimes even family does not realize about the pain and your abilities then you overdo and put yourself in bed. Take it easy and do not over do. Hope to hear happy test results from you soon.


Paul is having a difficult time with it. He's trying to understand and doesn't put any pressure on me. It just confuses him that in the course of the same day, I can go from pain in the morning, sleeping for a couple hours, then feeling okay after that and getting stuff accomplished. I think he's scared more than anything because there isn't anything he can do to fix it.


----------



## luvzmybabz (Sep 8, 2008)

MullersLaneFarm said:


> Paul is having a difficult time with it. He's trying to understand and doesn't put any pressure on me. It just confuses him that in the course of the same day, I can go from pain in the morning, sleeping for a couple hours, then feeling okay after that and getting stuff accomplished. I think he's scared more than anything because there isn't anything he can do to fix it.


I spoke with my doctor about the pain in the morning when he said I should have been feeling better from resting the back and body. He said it was either the bed or the position I sleep in well I am a flip flopper ( just can not understand those that can sleep comforatbly on their backs and end up sleeping in exactly the same position all night), or the bed. Right after surgery we had moved the guest bed(s) into our room generic craftmatic adjustables. Used them for a while them wanted to actually be able to sleep beside hubby so we went back to our king with a 3/4 inch pieace of plywood under my side, still not working. So we have been tossing around the idea of a platform type (waterbed frame with just our mattress in it, I live to repurpose) we purchased the waterbed frame at a GS the afternoon before my grandmother ended up in the hospital so it is still stacked in our Living room hope we can find time to switch out beds this weekend if Hubby does not put in overtime the entire time. 

One of the first things on my list if and when the insurance company ever pays out will be a NEW bed we are still up in the air over tempurpedic or sleep number Dr. says that are both good options just have to figure out what works for us. 

And finally got through to my lawyer yesterday, insurance company has not responded I go in tomorrow to sing the petition and other paperwork to start the lawsuit. My personal insurance is already in for $80,000+ I have paid out 5,000 + and have bills for probably another 5,000+ and dr.s think another surgery in my future however I am thinking micro surgery ( or no surgery) this time. So something has to give I am bled dry!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Only my 2 youngest kids at home now, grandmother in Skilled Nursing for 2-6 weeks for medication and PT and OT, Will be visiting on daily rotations with other family so life will be a bit more normal now. Hubby finally realized the stress was getting to me he said I was argueing with people in my sleep last night so things being semi-settled could not have come at a better time.


----------



## PollySC (Jan 17, 2006)

PKBoo, I've lived in the South (GA and SC) since 1988 and finally got used to the heat. I mostly miss the mountains in PA. And rhubarb and lilacs, neither of which I can grow here. Go figure.

Cyndi, remembering you in prayer. Husbands who desire to fix everything area blessing but they suffer when they can't do anything for you.

Luvz, yikes! what you're going through. Praying for you, too, and others on here who are having challenges.


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

Cyndi, I think it's always hard on those who are so productive to watch someone who usually gets so much done not be able to do what she loves. I'm sure it's frustrating for you both. My prayers are with you that you'll find some relief. My DH sometimes measures our DDs in terms of what they get done, and they get frustrated with that when they're home from college and just need some down time.

Luvz - arguing in your sleep definitely means you need some relaxing time for yourself! Every year before school starts I dream that I am running around the school and I can't find my room, and I know my students are in there just raising you know what! Our entire family has very vivid dreams, that are like movies sometimes, so we would always share dreams at breakfast. But none of us have ever argued out loud!

Polly - that's funny about the rhubarb and lilacs! DH has an uncle who moved south, and he misses ring bologna. That's what he charges if you want to stay with him when you visit


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Man, I had one of those dreams last night. I was in charge of elections, and I had forgotten to do several important things. When the polls opened, we weren't ready. I was running around like crazy and the lines were getting longer and longer...

DH and I are off to a fiber festival today. We go every year to this one as tourists. He cranks socks; I try not to buy too much (we have wool at home, remember!) and visit with friends. Rain all morning, clearing by afternoon. 

Packing a lunch next... Have a good day everyone!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Doctor appt tomorrow morning to get test results. Wonder what she will think of my dye stained fingers! LOL!

The med the doc put me on seems to take care of most of my pain, but I'm sweating so much and tired all the time and get immense headaches.


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

Wow, friends, so many of us here are having serious problems with health lately. I hope you all are feeling better soon and meds work for you, and insurance and stuff is straightened out. 

WIHH, check out the Majacraft wheels for portability, and versatility. They have the new Gem 2 that weighs 10 pounds and fits in a travel bag. Eventually you will want a wheel that can go more than one speed to do more than just fine yarns. That's my only critical comment about the Orman wheels, they are one-speed, and meant for fine work only.

Luvz, the Sleep Number beds are really horrible, don't buy one. I have slept on a Tempurpedic for 10 years and it's is the best thing since sliced bread. It gives complete firm support with no pressure spots like on your shoulders and hips, and it doesn't transfer motion, so when you roll over or get up the bed doesn't jiggle the other sleeper.  Has a 20 year warranty on it, too. The Sleep Number is best for people who like a really hard mattress, but they also have lots of problems like slowly deflating during the night, and getting punctures. Stay at a Radisson hotel to try one. Everybody I know who's slept on one hated it, me included. You might as well be sleeping on the floor.

I myself just got back from a 2 day trip to Mayo, but the highlight was seeing a muskrat fishing in the river that goes thru Rochester, right in downtown! :baby04:

Thankfully I am starting hormone replacement therapy later this week, I didn't know hormones could affect my sleep so much, but the doc says it should help a lot. Our Summer's hot weather hasn't helped. The other thing I did was schedule cataract surgery on my bad eye for mid-October. I am having a lot of problems seeing, and I can barely knit right now, but at least I can still see well enough to spin. 

I was thinking this morning about fleece and fiber, and what a hoarder I've been since beg. of 2008.  I went off the deep end. I've got a closet crammed full, a trunk full, plus 36 pounds sitting in boxes in the hallway. A total of 9 Romney, 9 Corrie, 10# of mohair, 2 BFLs, 1 Jacob, 6 local X-breds, and 8# of Ozzie Border Leicester, and some odds and ends to add like angelina, sari silk, or angora. I think that's all of it...

The terrible part of hoarding fiber is that I STILL WANT MORE! More breeds! Every fleece I see is gorgeous and desirable! If any of you are looking for great fleeces in various breeds, I have contacts for all kinds, high quality, best prices. I'm one of those people who likes to get a good deal on stuff. 

I even found a new local spinning and weaving store just 20 miles away in a tourist town on the Mississippi, only this morning! I gotta go see their stuff now that I know about them! Oh Lordy, I hope I don't fall in love with something they have and bring it home... thankfully they don't have that Majacraft Aura wheel in stock that I am saving up for, altho I'd like to demo it. I gotta get a grip!


----------



## luvzmybabz (Sep 8, 2008)

MullersLaneFarm said:


> Doctor appt tomorrow morning to get test results. Wonder what she will think of my dye stained fingers! LOL!
> 
> The med the doc put me on seems to take care of most of my pain, but I'm sweating so much and tired all the time and get immense headaches.


The headaches are a scary side effect I would make sure and tell Dr. about this.


----------



## luvzmybabz (Sep 8, 2008)

IowaLez said:


> Luvz, the Sleep Number beds are really horrible, don't buy one. I have slept on a Tempurpedic for 10 years and it's is the best thing since sliced bread. It gives complete firm support with no pressure spots like on your shoulders and hips, and it doesn't transfer motion, so when you roll over or get up the bed doesn't jiggle the other sleeper.  Has a 20 year warranty on it, too. The Sleep Number is best for people who like a really hard mattress, but they also have lots of problems like slowly deflating during the night, and getting punctures. Stay at a Radisson hotel to try one. Everybody I know who's slept on one hated it, me included. You might as well be sleeping on the floor.
> 
> I was thinking this morning about fleece and fiber, and what a hoarder I've been since beg. of 2008.  I went off the deep end. I've got a closet crammed full, a trunk full, plus 36 pounds sitting in boxes in the hallway. A total of 9 Romney, 9 Corrie, 10# of mohair, 2 BFLs, 1 Jacob, 6 local X-breds, and 8# of Ozzie Border Leicester, and some odds and ends to add like angelina, sari silk, or angora. I think that's all of it...
> 
> ...


Do you have any problem with the tempupedic making it hot to sleep I have read several reviews of this brand and others that say the foam hold heat badly?

I am so glad there are other collectors out there right now I have ( mind you these are only the large amounts) 10 lbs. of Bl lamb locks, 90+ lbs of dorset/columbian cross, 5 lbs of tunis, 3 1/2 lbs of merino X targhee ( getting ready to order more as I love this and really good price :sing: ), 2 lbs of alpaca ( expecting 15 more lbs in the mail tomorrow ), 1 1/2 lbs of romney locks, 3 medium rubbermaid tubs of ?mystery wool that I got in part of a deal ( will be rugs as it is NOT soft), and tons of other bits and pieces ( bits and pieces to me is anything under 1 lb.) Thank goodness my hubby puts up with my hobbies as I am bringing home some basket making stuff this weekend!! and honey I have only been into fiber knitting spinning etc since I started watching the hiker scarf Kal earlier this year I got bit by the bug BAD! and forgot to add in 3 weeks will have about 10 full montadale fleeces about 5 of them will be lamb so not sure if these will be long enough for spinning or will be used for felting ( freebie from a 4H group about 2 hours away)

I do not see a rule anywhere that says you have to get a grip!!


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

I recommend you put a regular mattress pad over the foam, unless the foam comes covered already. Ours is actually a cheaper Tempurpedic copycat and it has a tight-fitting, fairly thick mattress cover on it. I don't think it is any warmer than any other kind of bed I've slept on, like when in Rochester. The comfortableness means more to me. I had bad pressure spots from the innerspring mattress type, and my back hurt, and I found relief in the 50# foam core and memory foam top immediately. I've slept on it all this hot Summer, and don't have a/c in the bedroom, just a fan. Also, our bed doesn't sag or have depressions even after 10 years of use, while the last $500 pillow top mattress we had was terrible after just 3 years. Depending on where you purchase, there may be a comfort guarantee and you can return it for refund if you don't like it. In our new 5th wheel, we put a 3" thick memory foam topper on the mattress and it really is better, and not too hot. But, as always, YMMV.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I have a Sleep Number and I wish, wish, wish we went with a Tempurpedic. We got our sleep number for a great deal 3 years ago, but we've had it deflate throughout the night. Paul still doesn't get a good night's sleep on it and ends up on the couch sleeping in the recliner for half the night.

As for the Doctor appt this morning:

Doctor's report says that I do have a few small leasions (scars) in my front lobal area of my brain. Not large enough to be classified as MS. Definitely not tumors (Praise the Lord!) Might be caused by migranes, might be pre-MS. don't know for sure.

I have an appt with a neurologist Oct 1 to more accurately read the brain MRI and make a determination.

Since starting the tiltration packet of Savella 2 weeks ago for fibromyalgia, I've experienced lessoning pain in my body and incraesed painin my head on the left side ... same places as the lesions.

Okay there is the japanese bound feet walking pain when first getting up from sitting or lying position, the extreme fatigue (I can wake at 6 AM raring to go, then ready for a nap at 9 AM) and the sweats (seems like the hot flashes I've been having the last 2 years are now constant through out the day). 

Doc is taking me off Savella (reversing the tiltration packet) and will be trying Lyrica in a couple of weeks.

That's all I have for now. 

God is good, all the time!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> merciful heavens - how you remain so upbeat and positive is inspiring! Wow.


Must be the drugs .... :teehee:

:umno:

We're all given a choice - I can chose to be up or down ... up is a lot more fun. God has taken care of me so far and I place my life in His hands. What can be more uplifting than that?

My doctor is a Christian woman and knows who is the Great Physician. It is comforting to be able to pray with your doctor.


----------



## PollySC (Jan 17, 2006)

Cyndi, it sounds like you and your good doctor are getting to the bottom of things. Having low energy is awful -- especially when you have such a zest for life.

Lezlie, thanks for the info on mattresses. I've hesitated on looking at a tempurpedic 'cause it's so hot here, but we have a/c and I think it might be just what my DH's back needs.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

My positive attitude pales in comparison to [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gc4HGQHgeFE&sns=fb]this guy[/ame]. What an inspiration!


----------



## grams (Sep 10, 2004)

Do you ever wonder if anyone else in the world has a life like yours, or if you are just plain weird?
Last night after we went to bed the boys (dogs) were outside barking strangley by the chicken coop. Called them in didn't think anything else about it figured they were barking at the calves that had come back up.
This morning I get up and go the back bathroom, Cecil of course goes with me. Now DD#4 was here Saturday and gave the new baby a bath and the towel she laid her on was still in the floor. Cecil is just checking it out big time, I'm thinking ah how cute he smells Audrey and is looking for her. NO! There is fur sticking out of that towel! 
THOMAS!
Guess one of my little darlings went back out the dog door and got that mean ole possum and brought it back in and hide it in the towel. It was hurt but not dead. All I have to say is those dogs better be glad I found that thing while DH was still at home.
Life with a dog door is NOT boring.


----------



## betty modin (May 15, 2002)

On my! that's why I did NOt have a dog door here. I got tired of so many 'presents'! Nothing like a 'present' to make the usual morning routine feel just a bit more unusual...nope, nothing boring about life with a dog door!
betty


----------



## luvzmybabz (Sep 8, 2008)

grams said:


> Do you ever wonder if anyone else in the world has a life like yours, or if you are just plain weird?.


I remember being about 15 and asking gma if everyone's family was as dysfunctional as our's. Her answer yep they just hide it better. You should see the looks that I get when I tell people I have goats for milk chickens for eggs and rabbits for meat I get those looks like I am a being from outer space then I tell them I spin my own yarn and they really look at me weird.


----------



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

Yes, to getting weird looks! 

My dentist asked today if I'd been unusually stressed or tired, and I said yes, I'm working extra long hours because we're short-staffed, then I come home and take care of the chickens/turkeys/sheep and then have to start canning because the garden is erupting in tomatoes, beans, and squash. Maybe if I lived out in the country that answer would sound more normal?

Oh, and by the way, may I just say that I do not enjoy dental pain? Fillings ought to last for a hundred years, not just 30 or 40.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

The new FAC is up. Please post there from now on. Here's the link http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?p=4617269#post4617269


----------

